# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  تبدیل تصاویر به ماتریس و برعکس

## whitehat

با سلام
من تصویر 64*64 ی دارم که می خواهم آنرا به ماتریس 64*64 دیکد کنم .فرمت تصویر باید gif یا jpg یا tif باشد و تصویر grayscale می باشد .(در اصل دیکدر یا انکدری برای این کار لازم دارم).
لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید. :oops: 

با تشکر

----------


## امیر-نا

فکر کنم باید یه مطالعه ای بر روی روش های پردازش تصویر بیندازی.
مثلا کتاب «ماشین بینایی»

امیر

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
بی خیال ! پردازش تصویر میخواد چی کار
فقط کافیه از TCanvas استفاده کنه ! حالا فوقش از TBitmap هم استفاده کنه !‌ خیلی دیگه اصرار کنه از TImage هم استفاده کنه !‌ دیگه همه علوم کامپیوتری رو که لازم نیست بکشه وسط  :wink: 
بای

----------


## phantasm

> من تصویر 64*64 ی دارم که می خواهم آنرا به ماتریس 64*64 دیکد کنم


برای چه کاری؟نوع کد کردن به چه شکل باشه؟

----------


## whitehat

سلام
ممنون از همه دوستان که جواب دادند.



> برای چه کاری؟نوع کد کردن به چه شکل باشه؟


برای یک پروژه دانشجویی می خواهم  :oops: 
برای پیاده کردن الگوریتم های مختلف بر روی یک تصویر به این کار نیاز دارم .
نوع کد مهم نیست حتی اگر یک کامپوننت هم باشد کافی است .چون فقط ماتریس برای من مهم است.
در ضمن من نتوانستم فرمتهایی را که گفتم بر روی فرم لود کنم که از Tcanvas استفاده کنم .
بهر حال اگر راه حلی به ذهنتان می رسد من را راهنمایی کنید.
باتشکر

----------


## MToloo

شما Jpg رو نتونستین رو فرم لود کنین؟ آخه چرا؟ یونیت Jpeg رو Use کنین  حله.

----------


## whitehat

jpg را می توانم بر روی فرم لود کنم ولی از نقاط آن نمی توانم استفاده کنم  :| 
بهر حال ممنون که جواب دادید

----------


## phantasm

یه سری به اینجا بزن: Delphi Images 

فرمتهارو به BMP تبدیل کن و روی اون کار کن.

----------


## whitehat

phantasm جان
واقعا ممنونم .لینک بسیار خیلی خوب بود.  :flower: 
مشکلم حل شد.  :D 
 باتشکر

----------


## phantasm

خواهش میکنم :)

----------

